# Question about mites?



## birdy1 (Jun 21, 2003)

How can you tell if your pigi has mites and how to you treat the prob?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can usually see the mites in the feathers ... small reddish brown little bugs. You may also see holes in the feathers which is an indication of mites. If your pigeon doesn't have the opportunity to bathe on a regular basis, you need to correct this situation. Birds that are able to bathe and preen can almost always keep themselves clean and mite free. Birds that have been sick or injured often need to be treated for mites. Regular Sevin dust from the garden department will get rid of them. Dust the bird being careful not to get any in the eyes, nostrils, or mouth and be sure to get under the wings.

Terry Whatley


----------



## AlanTH (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi birdy 1 

I let my pigeons bath in potassium permanganate (condys crystals) quarter tspn in a 3-4 inch tray it also helps with skin problems aswell



------------------
Regards Alan Humphreys


----------



## birdy1 (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks, I,ve never had a mite problem yet. But I was just curious, I'm new at this stuff. I've only had my pigeons for 1 year and I want to learn as much as possible to care for them. I'm still trying to figure out why someone would cut the feathers on a fan tail pigeon.(Their fantail) They are a pair, I guess the owner just got cared away with the sissors. They clipped their wings and their fantails. Thanks again.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

> I'm still trying to figure out why someone would cut the feathers on a fan tail pigeon.(Their fantail) They are a pair, I guess the owner just got cared away with the sissors. They clipped their wings and their fantails. Thanks again.[/B]


I've been told that with fantails, trimming the tail feathers will help with thier breeding, and prevent most of the eggs from being duds, although I've never tried it myself. 

Best of luck

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## birdy1 (Jun 21, 2003)

They trimmed the male pigeon as well, Not just the female. But the good thing is that they are happy, I've got them eating out of my hands now. Of course neither one can fly so I sit down and hold my hand out and they will walk over to me cooing and will start eating.


----------

